# honda 300 and honda rancher redone!!!!



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

here is some pics of my rancher and my aunts 300 that i did some work to
Before rancher:



Before 300:

After Both:




and yes i know the rims on the 300 need to be painted, but its not mine, and i will paint them if she asks me to, but i want to get some better tires for it, what do ya'll think i should get for it? and what do ya'll think about how they look now?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Set of 25 inch swamplits or a set of 589's, wouldn't got bigger than a 26 or 25


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

those are 27's on it and i can stand it up in 2nd


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

here is a vid of the rancher


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

yea but thoes "27" vamps are worn out and they only measure 26 and are about 8 wide so listen and i would go 26 skinnys or a 25 skinny wide stock that way you can pul them in gumbo


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well i tested out my mudzillas on the 300, and it struggles a little in deep mud, but overall it does good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it does pretty good


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

ifyou hold in the front break a littleon the 350 rancher it acts as a differentiallock and will spin all 4 tires


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i have no front or back brakes


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

oh well there goes that idea, but i would spend the money to get the front brake pads, beacuse difflock is the shizzz!


----------



## mudmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^they would have to be replaced every 2 weeks or so lol so id just get a spool


----------

